
How millions of cartons of ‘organic’ milk contain an oil brewed in vats of algae - a_w
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2017/06/05/how-millions-of-cartons-of-organic-milk-contain-an-oil-brewed-in-industrial-vats-of-algae/
======
Turing_Machine
I love the way they keep repeating "stainless steel vats" like it's something
horrible and scary.

Ummm... I guess they've never been in a commercial dairy or on a commercial
dairy farm. Stainless steel tanks all over the place.

